# Seniors...Show Us Your Family Pets!



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

This is my cat Loki (Manx), and my dog Hans (Standard Schnauzer).  Please share some photos of your family pets with us!


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2014)

Domestic Long Hair. I have to brush him daily or have the person at the kitty daycare do it if we are on vacation. (Yeah, he's not spoiled.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

He's beautiful Oldman, thanks for posting.   Cats are meant to be spoiled. :love_heart:


----------



## Phantom (Aug 7, 2014)

As a puppy and grown up


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2014)

What a sweet little one Phantom, thanks for the photos!


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2014)

Took a new picture of our cat yesterday. I had him on the patio with the door locked opened a bit for him to go in and out, if he chose. As I was sitting there with him and watching him relax, a chipmunk came wandering in. The cat immediately jumped up and off to the races they went. The cat chased him all around the room and out the door they went. The chippy ran up the spout and I heard him squeaking. The cat hung around for a few minutes, got bored and came back in and laid down. Every few minutes he would get up and go out and check on the chippy. This lasted for about 20 minutes and finally the cat decided the heck with him and went in the house, jumped up on his favorite chair and went to sleep. (I guess the cat lost interest.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice picture Oldman, they love those chipmunks and squirrels don't they?  Mine had his eye on a young squirrel that was halfway up a tree in our yard the other day, guess he got bored, because when I went out and said hello to him, he was ready to come back inside.


----------

